# Foundational Bible Study Materials



## Steve (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any success in using Bible study guides geared towards new believers? I am embarking on a study with relatively new believers with a variety of ages and backgrounds. The study had been using a guide from New Tribes Mission. I went through some of the lessons. 

Pros for the current guide is that it is well organized and fairly easy to present. It is also good for the group in that it can be understood by the children but remains relevant to the adults. 

Cons are that it stresses the freedom of the will of man to choose very heavily. I was able to tailor it to a more balanced approach to the understanding of man's depravity and can continue to tailor the message if necessary.

I have been exploring other options and seem to be finding either orthodox guides that will go way over the heads of my group or guides that are relevant to the group but need major rework to be orthodox.

What I am looking for is something that will be orthodox in teaching but is also relevant to adults who are not mature in their faith but also understandable by children. 

If I need to create something from scratch, I will, but I didn't want to begin inventing something that has already been done.

What are your experiences and thoughts on relevant study guides for such a group? Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.


----------

